# Crackle app for iPad, iPhone and iPod Touch



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I just installed the Crackle app on my iPad. It is awesome. Movies and shows for free. That price works for me.

http://www.crackle.com/


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Great site...formerly known as Grouper, they show series that Sony owns the rights to and movies from Sony Pictures.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Tried it briefly but it required me to create an account, and all the content I searched for is already on Netflix. Probably a great app if you don't have Netflix.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Tried it briefly but it required me to create an account, and all the content I searched for is already on Netflix. Probably a great app if you don't have Netflix.


I was able to watch a movie on my computer without creating an account.

Movies on an iPod, though, are not worth the effort. Perhaps there's an iPad in my future; I noticed several people using iPad's to watch movies the last time I flew east.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Tried it briefly but it required me to create an account, and all the content I searched for is already on Netflix. Probably a great app if you don't have Netflix.


That's weird. I didn't have to create an account. :shrug:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I couldn't do anything but look at the descriptions. Maybe I'll try it again. I must have done something wrong.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I decided to down this application. Thank you for the referral on this.


----------

